# 

## nickeler

> *  17   *  
>    ,    ,    .  
>    ,  ,   
>   ,    ,       ,     . ³         ,       .      ,   ,    ,    .             . 
>            '    ,       '    .      -   ,           ,   ',        1941-43 ,   ,  . 
> -     ,      , -      -  . -     ,      .   ,   ,        .  ,        ,       ,    ,    . ,      ,     .     ,      ,    .     ,   .  
>  '        
> ϳ         .      ,     12,    30 ,   .       ,  .      .          ,    .       ,      . 
>     ,    ,     .         ,   ,              . 
> ...

   ""

----------


## tayatlas

> 12,    30

        .   30  ?    !

----------


## nickeler

*tayatlas*,      ?    ?     )

----------

,    ,

----------


## tayatlas

> *tayatlas*,      ?    ?     )

                .    , ,   .. -         . 
           30       , ..    .  
          .  .....

----------


## Vitalija

!      ))    ,    )      ,

----------


## gazel

!           ...

----------

,

----------


## Lera

> 30       , ..    .

  +100.   (     )

----------

